# Stop error 7e



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

At first I thought it was a memory error, but when replacing the memory with 4gb Corsair XMS2 800mhz but I get the same problem.


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	1000007e
  BCP1:	C0000005
  BCP2:	82612890
  BCP3:	8BF6BA30
  BCP4:	8BF6B72C
  OS Version:	6_0_6001
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\Mini011909-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-78499-0.sysdata.xml
  C:\Users\Josh\AppData\Local\Temp\WERACD1.tmp.version.txt

Read our privacy statement:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=50163&clcid=0x0409
```

Heres the minidump:


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager uninstall the video card
reboot tapping f8 and choose low resolution mode
when windows finishes rebooting
disable a/virus
install your drivers
reboot the computer


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Do i just reinstall the same CUDA drivers?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Nevermind, i have read that these drivers support Nvidia CUDA technology.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Im having trouble booting into Vga mode.
Im tapping f8 at the splash screen but it only lets me choose a device to boot from.


----------

